# Google Analytics trackt bestimmte Dinge nicht mehr



## Alaniak (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor ca. 4 Wochen den Google Analytics Code um die IP Anonymisierung erweitert (_gaq.push(['_gat._anonymizeIp']) damit alles datenschutzkonform ist.
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Tracking von Bannern nicht mehr klappt. Bisher habe ich die Klicks auf bestimmte Banner mittels:

```
javascript: pageTracker._trackPageview('/banner/xyz');
```
getrackt. Jetzt funktioniert das nicht mehr und kein einziger Klick wird gezählt.

Kennt das jemand bzw. weiß wie man das umgehen kann?


----------



## Alaniak (4. Januar 2011)

Ok jetzt bin ich schonmal weiter. Es liegt wohl nicht an dem IP Anonymisieren sondern daran, dass ich auch den neuen Tracking Code umgestellt hab.
Nur weiß ich noch nicht wie man Banner im neuen Code tracken kann.


----------

